

Next Gates or Zuckerberg should stay in classroom - jaoued
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/b31e3756-9cb4-11e4-a730-00144feabdc0.html

======
theandrewbailey
The problem with this article is that they went and asked MBA colleges, not
computer science colleges.

